# اللهجة الجزائرية: ماذا بيَ



## jawad-dawdi

ما معنى (ماذا بيَ)؟​


----------



## faro_kc

معناها : "اتمنا ذلك" بعد تلقي عرض ما مثلا.
مثال: ـ تروح معايا للمغرب؟
- ماذا بي؟ 
وقد تعني "ولم لا"


----------



## Bakr

إن كان أصلها عربي فصيح 
هل أصلها ما هذا بيدي
حذفت الهاء وكلمة يد
أم ماذا بيدي أن أفعل
حذفت كلمة يد

أي كنت أتمنى ذلك ولكن ليس بيدي حيلة

حذف كلمة يد
عن تكملة المعاجم العربية
مد إلى: مد إلى فلان أي مد إلى فلان يده بحذف يده إيجازا 
​


----------



## jawad-dawdi

توجد هذه العبارة في اللهجة المغربية أيضا .. لكنّ استعمالها نادر .. في إحدى الأغنيات الشعبية المغربية نجد : وحنا ماذا بنا كون اتّاوينا .. أعتقد أن ماذا بنا تعني: ماذا علينا .. اختصار لـ: ماذا علينا من لوم .. ماذا بنا كون = ماذا علينا (من لوم) لو .. (كون تعني لو في اللهجة المغربية)ء​


----------



## Bakr

في المحيط الذي أعيش فيه ما زالت تستعمل بشكل عادي
في سياق الجواب على اقتراح جيد أو مقبول وتمني تحققه
كما قال 
faro_kc
أي أن : ماذا بيَ
 تحمل معنى
التمني مع احتمال وجود عائق
أي لو كان الأمر بيدي لفعلت 

وحتى في أغنية العيطة أرى المعنى نفسه
ماذا بنا كون اتّاوينا 
أتمنى (مع احتمال وجود مانع) لو اتفقنا/يحصل بيننا تفاهم​


----------



## djara

مستعملة بكثرة في تونس وتعني أرغب
مثال: أغنية الشيخ العفريت أنا ماذا بيا نعيش بكيفي في حرية​


----------



## إسكندراني

ما فهمته أن أقرب مقابل متداول في العربية الفصحة هو «ما باليد حيلة»ـ أو كما نقول في مصر «مش بيدّي» أو «مش بإيدي»ـ والمقصود بها هنا «لا أستطيع»ـ
ولكن شاع استخدامها في المنطقة المغاربية بمعنى «أتمنى»ـ بشكل أوسع

هل هي عبارة جامدة فحسب أم توجد عبارات تشبه ما يقوله الشوام «فيك تعمل كذا؟» «فيَ أجيك بكرة؟»ـ


----------



## Bakr

في نظري أقرب تعبيربالمصرية هو كلمة
نفسي
مستعملة في مثل هذا السياق
نفسى اروح اوى...ـ 

نعم التعبير جامد
ماذا بيّ/ماذا بنا​


----------



## Finland

أهلا!

تًستعمل هذه العبارة تكثرة في الجزائر وفي سياقات مختلفة، وإنني لاحظت هناك أن معنى عبارة "يا ريت" في اللهجات الأخرى أيضا قريبة من معنى "مادا بيا" في بعض السياقات.

س
​


----------



## Bakr

Finland said:


> أهلا!
> 
> تًستعمل هذه العبارة تكثرة في الجزائر وفي سياقات مختلفة، وإنني لاحظت هناك أن معنى عبارة "يا ريت" في اللهجات الأخرى أيضا قريبة من معنى "مادا بيا" في بعض السياقات.
> 
> س
> ​




تماما، لم تخطر ببالي هذه العبارة ​


----------



## momai

بسوريا نقول نفس التعبير تماما و هو "شو عَلي".


----------

